# resume play all



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I got the Premiere a few months back when tivo was selling them for $50. How do i resume "Play all in this group" if I go back to a menu.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't think you can. It seems to remember which specific episode you were in, so you can find one by one and see which one shows 'resume playing' instead of 'play'.. Then nuke the older ones and continue on..

but the play all feature is apparently intended to be a one shot thing. (which is reasonable to me. I only use it when dubbing small podcasts off to another recorder to watch faster than realtime.)


----------

